# Raindrop appaloosa



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no such thing as a "raindrop Appaloosa".


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091219070921AAZJEvc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

**** Yahoo answers is not a reliable source. "raindrop" Appaloosas are not a real thing.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What would you call them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Appaloosas or LP patterning. Honestly just a variation in the "snowflake" patterning that can come from LP.


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Dixie*

I don't think the poster meant to start a debate on whether 'raindrop appaloosa' is necessarily correct or not. I think she just wanted to see some cute apply pictures, so here is my friend's appaloosa  Kind of roaned out on the front half but 'raindrop appy' on the back. One heck of a gaming horse too, took her to states a few years in a row.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

The book was published in 1976, so now I wonder if the raindrop used to be considered a distinct pattern, or if the book incorrect back then too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Gageholmes1 said:


> I don't think the poster meant to start a debate on whether 'raindrop appaloosa' is necessarily correct or not.


Yep, I know nothing of appy genetics so I wouldn't dream of starting a debate, but, I'm always happy to learn ;-)


Gageholmes1 said:


> I think she just wanted to see some cute apply pictures


Yes, keep them coming! Cute horse, he looks an enthusiastic sort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The illustration is just of a leopard appaloosa.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Perhaps "Raindrop" is a regional term trying to describe the leopard pattern when the spots are not rounded on both ends, but has a point at one end. Anyone ever seen an Appaloosa spot that looks like what the OP posted?

It might also be an old term, much like "chocolate palomino" was used years ago before genetics showed us the silver gene.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

HEY! I still say chocolate palomino. Are you calling me old Red Gate? 

Just kidding....I am old. LOL


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Perhaps "Raindrop" is a regional term trying to describe the leopard pattern when the spots are not rounded on both ends, but has a point at one end. Anyone ever seen an Appaloosa spot that looks like what the OP posted?


Yes, good question. Does that sort of pointy spot really happen, or is it just artistic licence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

may not be 'real' but I have seen some appys with the tear drop shapes over the round or even peacock spots..


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Bondre said:


> Yes, good question. Does that sort of pointy spot really happen, or is it just artistic licence?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure if you looked hard enough you could find one with a point on mine. Or close enough at least. 





















He's considered black with a blanket. I've never heard the term raindrop before, but I have spent a few bored moment's playing connect the dots on him.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Spots can have points on them, just not all of them are going to conform to the points and swirly pattern that is suggested but the information/illustration. It is not a "pattern" in appaloosa colored horses.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty mare!!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty horse, see it has the tear drop or rain drop spots and the peacock spots. 
No, it is not a recognized pattern in the breed registry, but it sounds cool !!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bondre said:


> The book was published in 1976, so now I wonder if the raindrop used to be considered a distinct pattern, or if the book incorrect back then too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my, I think I had that book as a kid. I was born in '84 so it was old before I got it lol. To answer your question, it was probably not "incorrect" at the time. But what has happened is the explosion of knowledge in genetic science. We know so much more about genetics in relation to horse colours than we did in 1976. I would consider anything published more than 5 years ago to be no longer a trustworthy source of information for colour terminology and identification, and even then I would hesitate to consider anything but published research papers to be reliable, and EVEN THEN I try to read every new research paper to see which ones it is now disproving or changing the interpretation of. 

Science is fun like that


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing too, that "raindrop" may be a regional thing. Seems sort of common with some colors and patterns.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> We know so much more about genetics in relation to horse colours than we did in 1976. I would consider anything published more than 5 years ago to be no longer a trustworthy source of information for colour terminology and identification, and even then I would hesitate to consider anything but published research papers to be reliable, and EVEN THEN I try to read every new research paper to see which ones it is now disproving or changing the interpretation of.
> 
> Science is fun like that


I have great respect for all you colour gurus as all the genetics involved seems unbelievably complicated....and you've just confirmed my suspicions ;-) All the solid European colours I grew up with are enough for me, but when you start on all those 'new age' tones like grulla, sabino, tobiano and so on I just get mentally cross-eyed lol! (I know they're not new age but they weren't around when I learnt my horse colours..... mutters into her grey hair haha).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

A pattern I didn't see mentioned, snowcap. Magic 



But, I have to be most in love with my tri leopard.




The last pic is the only close up I have of her peacock or halo spots. I took those pics to show the sunburn she came to me with. Cleared up and I've never had any problems in the 6 years I've owned her.


----------

